# Wireless slave flash?



## SAFETYpin (Apr 3, 2005)

My problem is I dont have a lot of light over my cichlid tank so I have to use my on board flash. The flash has been causing hotspots in my photos and shadows too. Would a Slave flash positioned above the tank pointed down help with these shadows and spots. I am pretty new to the photography but I learn quickly. My camera is a Sony DSC-W7. Any suggestions?


----------



## cihlidi_fan (May 2, 2006)

You can try this:
http://home.comcast.net/~jimkphoto/fishphotos/oncamera.htm

It is very helpful, and it works, but without External Flash you cant make a lot of good pics, but keep trying  Its not impossible...and with this camera i think you can make very good pics. I will be very happy and too see results   
P.S: I have cichlids too (and one 10g aquascape  )


----------

